# continuous hypos past few day



## ruth caroline (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everyone ,I m a newbie. my son is on the pump but since Saturday is having lots of hypos.some he feels and some not.we have changed his carbs ratio morning and lunch and also have put on temp basal up to 40 per cent.had pain in tummy sat and sun but his fine now.cant understand it no excerise and still goin low.in great form.thanks for any ideas


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Ruth. 40% temp bolus is quite high. Can you get in touch with your Diabetic nurse ? Good luck


----------



## ruth caroline (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry Hobie,i meant to say -40. percent.his usual ok not long on pump about 3 weeks so still getting used to it but its great.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2015)

MMM Caroline - I halved the basal I was on by going on the pump - it's cos pumping, we only get the insulin we need more or less when we need it.  Not as well as a working pancreas but far better than MDI.  They'd reduced it by a third anyway the minute I changed over - and that's perfectly normal.

It's a long slog ahead - insulin needs change almost constantly for adults and we haven't got growth hormones, childhood activity levels and illnesses to deal with like he and you have.

Seriously - I'm certain your DSN is expecting your calls anyway!  They expect us adults to badger them nearly to death for ages after we get our pumps - so ring her!


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was also going to say that it sounds like you need to reduce your main basal pattern.  If you don't know how to do this yourself yet then please get in touch with your DSN! That will save you from having to set up temp basals every day.  It's quite normal to be tweaking basal up and down every week or two, and if you are still settling in to the pump then you probably haven't found the ideal level yet.  Good luck!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2015)

Good luck sorting Ruth.  I adore my pump & what it can do to make life a bit easier. Let us know what your Dsn says


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 18, 2015)

ruth caroline said:


> Hi everyone ,I m a newbie. my son is on the pump but since Saturday is having lots of hypos.some he feels and some not.we have changed his carbs ratio morning and lunch and also have put on temp basal up to 40 per cent.had pain in tummy sat and sun but his fine now.cant understand it no excerise and still goin low.in great form.thanks for any ideas



Hi Ruth, welcome to the forum. 
Just a fleeting thought for you, you say your son isn't having any exercise! Is he more active due to half term? (I'm assuming it's half term)
Holidays and weekends normally need different basals compared to school days.
Perhaps also consider investing in pumping insulin by John Walsh (Amazon) it's known as the pumpers Bible


----------

